# Newbie needing some knowledge



## akikuro (May 19, 2007)

Hi-
I'm new to the hobby and hoping to get some knowledge from the fine people out there. I have a Columbia 3 Star and want to clean it up - can anyone recommend a good polishing compound that would restore some original color on the painted frame?

And how about moving parts and gears? i have a Cadet speedo but it's all guncked up on the rotating wheel. it won't spin. WD40?

Thanks again


----------



## videoranger (Jun 1, 2007)

Meguiars care car products are good.They make mild hand polish and cleaner wax that i like to use. With old paint, pinstripes and decals use care, as pin strips and decals tend to be fragile and easy to rub off. Some folks use claybar type cleaners, but I haven't tried them yet. I use Barkeepers Friend liquid and their rust and lime remover with fine steel wool to clean plated and alloy parts. Soaking parts first for 1/2 hour or more helps disolve rust before rubbing with 0000 steel wool. This even works well on paint parts that have paint chip rust. Use caution on cad or zinc plated parts as the finish is more fragile. A good wash with auto wash soap and water is a good start. Serious cleaning takes a complete disassemble. Gunked up parts can be removed and soaked in laquer thinner or simple green (do not use on paint). Have fun, work slowly and wear disposable latex gloves (if you're not allergic) and wear saftey glasses to protect eyes from chemicals. When in doubt ask questions. You can also find forum help on the Schwinn forums. You may even find a local bike shop mechanic that can give you some advice. Sounds like you have a fun project.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 1, 2007)

Videoranger,

Thanks for all the tips. It will come in handy i'm sure.


----------

